# ColoCrossing and vpsBoard



## KuJoe (Sep 17, 2013)

While ColoCrossing has zero involvement with vpsBoard (to my knowledge), they are receiving a lot of attention here, about 50% of the attention they get at LowEndTalk.com (a site that they own), this is both saddening for those of us paying for advertisement and for those who visit this forum to get away from LowEndTalk. A lot of us migrated here to get away from this BS. While I understand this is a more open, uncensored forum compared to LET, this should not be the LET dumping ground. Hopefully things will change in the future but if this continues to be ColoCrossing territory then there will be a 125x125 ad spot available soon (not that it will have any impact since there are so many companies lined up to order one, but it doesn't seem fair that ColoCrossing benefit so much from this site while I have to pay for a fraction of the ad space they get for free).

Google: colocrossing site:vpsboard.com

About 494 results

Google: colocrossing site:lowendtalk.com

About 921 results


----------



## RiotSecurity (Sep 17, 2013)

Okay, we should stop with them then.It's only giving them positive attention.... leleleleell


----------



## KuJoe (Sep 17, 2013)

It's giving them attention. Period.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Sep 17, 2013)

The CC shit defiantly got old a long time ago.  Though the main drama drive to vpsBoard has been CC shit, so its no surprise it has been let go this long.  It is about time for bufalooed to find a new home for his drama machine, or at least tone it down as this isn't a conspiracy site.  While some of the information is useful, I must admit, most of the new stuff has been a snooze and not so interesting. 

While I find the advertisements here to be a bitter taste in my mouth to begin with per the original promises made when this community began, having a provider that participates here and believes in the site enough to put their name on it is appreciated.  I will agree that this type of stuff needs to be refined a bit if we indeed intend to call this a community.  Community is about positive outlook and positive communication, not bashing people.  Sure, CCs misdeeds did bring people here, and sure it was of importance originally to those who were uninformed in the community, but at this point it is starting to backfire and just provide more promotion to them and makes it hard to be a community.

Hopefully we can find a happy medium or at least move the tar and feathers to a hidden forum that isn't constantly being spammed to the top of new content page.

Cheers!


----------



## drmike (Sep 17, 2013)

Feel free to start topics that aren't about them.  Notice I don't use their name this time.

I am a bit freezer on the ad part.  It's part of why the entire who you work for, who you take money from, what are the background agendas are so concerning - not you --- but anyone operating one of these sites.  Plus all the background friendships, don't pick on whoever, blah blah.  Seems like a strong arm tactic.... Do what I say or I take your dollars away.

I am sure you mean well and you of all people know what happened on those other sites, the history, the deception.  It started out being non biased and don't pull anything or we call you out.  Now look.

Hey, I am that person that calls them out.  Blame me.   I say let's ban me


----------



## drmike (Sep 17, 2013)

I have a recommendation, and I brought it up before, eons ago.

*BAN all CC offers and CC hosts.*

Problem solved.  As long as we have an open forum, with them offering through shell co's and being the end beneficiary, I take it I will be here in some manner bantering about them.


----------



## jarland (Sep 17, 2013)

You know how sometimes when you have too much free time you tend to start caring too much about things that you really wouldn't otherwise? I think this is one of those things.


----------



## KuJoe (Sep 17, 2013)

I have nothing against offers from CC or hosting that use CC. I have everything against all of the threads revolving around CC that do not add anything to vpsBoard. If all of the CC-related threads were in the Offers/Requests areas I would be happy, but instead we have tons of "Industry News" to inform us of the staff there or the way their network is setup.

Seriously, I know the whole goal is to bash CC and spread negative information but when you make one company the most discussed company on a website it doesn't hurt them at all. I know people don't believe the saying "there's no such thing as bad publicity", but it's true. When you get people talking then people start to embed that company into their brains whether they want to or not.

So yes, every negative thread about about CC is an advertisement for CC whether you want it to be or not.

The only saving grace for me is that I can still visit WHT where they don't have CC reporters giving me the latest scoop on a company I have no interest in.


----------



## drmike (Sep 17, 2013)

So we should have a posting standards board now? (not entirely horrible, it's just time cycles from humans)  Threads must "add something" to vpsBoard.  More standards documents and moderation, again not a horrible idea.

We can't quarantine my CC posts in offers because the nature of them isn't offers.  There were two I plugged in news, that the moderators can freely move to Off Topic, no objection to that. 

On those I get your gripe, your own News post got bumped downward.  

The Iranian hosting being illegal in the United States, well that's news, even if you don't like the host brought into it.   I can gladly go digging for same behavior on other ASN's if you think that would be more fair and balanced approach.

Major point there to make you/others happy would be for that Industry News not to be per se for companies like you that participate, but that for the general larger industry, while another Provider News section maybe nested under the VPS groupings.

The approach of ignore them and do not utter there name will not correct the situation.  If susceptible minds buy on name recognition which should be equated to equine manure at this point, then the shit for brains deserve the situation they contract into.

I can report on your company too.   Start breaking rules, drop your morals and ethics.   No thing such as bad publicity right?


----------



## Nick_A (Sep 17, 2013)

Let's implement a filter that changes ColoCrossing to Voldemort and call it a day.


----------



## SeriesN (Sep 17, 2013)

Nick_A said:


> Let's implement a filter that changes ColoCrossing to Voldemort and call it a day.


The one who must not be named.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 17, 2013)

See, I'm conflicted here.

This site was made to be relatively censor free and lax in moderation.While some of these CC posts share no new information to me, perhaps they do for someone else. I've not seen anything on here that I would consider an 'advertisement' for them, as I do not subscribe to the theory that all bad press is good press.

I'm not a huge fan of all these posts as they call things like this into question, and it always puts me in a tough spot. Do I censor these threads? Do I lock them? What do I do? Do I ban someone for simply posting some thoughts / opinions and/or their research? What's a Mann to do here?

I don't like being in this position, and ideally, there would be a much higher ratio of other content that isn't CC/CVPS/Whatever bashing and a higher percentage of great tutorials, VPS reviews, and just overall general *VPS* related discussion.

I welcome anyone who's not a fan of this content to help vpsBoard remain a quality place by simply responding to threads that do interest you, ignoring those that do not, and creating great threads and discussion of your own.

I'll read through this thread now and touch-base on individual responses.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 17, 2013)

TheLinuxBug said:


> Hopefully we can find a happy medium or at least move the tar and feathers to a hidden forum that isn't constantly being spammed to the top of new content page.


This might be able to be done, but it messes up too much other stuff. For example, if I made this content hidden in The Pub / Off Topic Discussion, it will not display in the 'View New Content' tab but I believe it will also be hidden from forum search results. IPB is wonky like that. I'll look more into it.



buffalooed said:


> I have a recommendation, and I brought it up before, eons ago.
> 
> *BAN all CC offers and CC hosts.*
> 
> Problem solved.  As long as we have an open forum, with them offering through shell co's and being the end beneficiary, I take it I will be here in some manner bantering about them.


No, that won't happen. Lot of legitimate and honest folk using them too. People posting VPS offers are required to list their _actually_ physical datacenter location of their machines as well as the actual datacenter used. So for those who don't wish to use CC, they don't have to. (Unless they get tricked because someone said Quadranet instead of CC or something)



Nick_A said:


> Let's implement a filter that changes ColoCrossing to Voldemort and call it a day.


Haha, nah.


----------



## Echelon (Sep 17, 2013)

I agree that the CC-centric posts on a daily basis are starting to really drive me up a wall, but on the same tone I'd really hate to see censorship start to flourish yet again. Honestly, it's one of those cases where I'd seriously hope users would simply take consideration to what they're posting before they post it. There's so many other things you can touch on that would be beneficial to the community, and CC isn't the only one.


----------



## MartinD (Sep 18, 2013)

There is an alternative here which I think the vast majority of people would appreciate;

buffallooed - tone it down 

Everyone loves a bit of gossip and a bash and, if we're all being honest, this community grow exponentially because of just that. All the crap revolving around CC/LET/LEB/CVPS generated so much ill feeling that people wanted to find a new home. Now while we can't lose sight of what created the community, we can't continue to look back on the past - it doesn't work. We need to work on building the community as a whole (not just one little niche) and concentrate on what makes it good.We have a large number of skilled, experienced and knowledgeable members who have already contributed greatly with their help, comments and tutorials. Why don't we spend a little more time being a community rather than a playground?

Buffalooed, I appreciate what you're doing and to a degree, I can understand why but I think it's time you toned things down a little. Perhaps just have the 1 thread where you post up all the information you've managed to dig up. That way you get something out of the community (sharing information you believe should be public) and the others can pick and chose if they want to read it. Meanwhile, the rest of the community gets to sit round the camp fire playing their guitars, singing kumbya and having a good old laugh at whatever Fran has managed to 'Fran' that particular week.


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 18, 2013)

There are days where I see a page full of rant threads and I just close the tab.

I see some displaced members too. Not willing to the read the same complains again and again.

Maybe merging all that threads to one "ohh they are sooooooo bad" thread would help.


Limiting the number of cc threads
A playground for buffalooed


----------



## drmike (Sep 18, 2013)

I don't have an issue with a concentrated thread. Actually started one for that purpose and as I recall back then people complained.

Best way to do things is by leading.  Feel free.  Get to posting.


----------



## AnthonySmith (Sep 18, 2013)

Well the last time I got completely sick of the exact thing KuJoe is talking about I was made to feel like I should just stfu and not read them if I don't like it, when I dared to challenge that I was made to feel like I would get dragged in to the mind of a conspiracy nut case too further backed up by one of the mods questioning the legitimacy of my own offers.

So yeah I am with KuJoe, they get toned down or 2 x 125x125 ad spot will be available, I like the community but it its turning savage, its great to have an anti censorship community in theory in reality a few nut cases can ruin it when the obsessions take over and it seems a lot of the crap on LEB/LET that annoyed people is actually gone for the most part... coincidence? even big tim is back


----------



## drmike (Sep 18, 2013)

Feel free to challenge whatever and feel free not to read whatever.   Unsure why folks like you don't have an ignore filter on your eyeballs.    You can't stay out of the threads, you have to come chugging along, backing traffic up at the traffic accident.

This isn't preschool and it isn't mob rule either.  If I hurt your feelings and someone else did, tough, it isn't personal.  No harm meant.

As far as the ad spots and the money = extra pull, you can put me down for Anthony's 125x125 if he's not renewing it.


----------



## nunim (Sep 18, 2013)

AnthonySmith said:


> .. So yeah I am with KuJoe, they get toned down or 2 x 125x125 ad spot will be available, I like the community but it its turning savage, its great to have an anti censorship community in theory in reality a few nut cases can ruin it when the obsessions take over and it seems a lot of the crap on LEB/LET that annoyed people is actually gone for the most part... coincidence? even big tim is back


While I support this idea, did you really just threaten to pull your ads? lolz.

Honestly this place could do with a bit less ads, I'm all for it being self supporting but the level of ads on here right now are way beyond that and eventually if it grows into something bigger we'll be right back where we started with LET. 

I'd like to buy a banner that says "LEAVE COLOCROSSING ALONE!"  that links to the YouTube video. I also like the idea of ColoCrossing IPv6, LOLWUT??

There's a line between mass censorship and effective moderation, the level of stupid has increased dramatically recently and I definitely  support a heavy hand of moderation against stupid and pointless.


----------



## AnthonySmith (Sep 18, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Feel free to challenge whatever and feel free not to read whatever.   Unsure why folks like you don't have an ignore filter on your eyeballs.    You can't stay out of the threads, you have to come chugging along, backing traffic up at the traffic accident.
> 
> This isn't preschool and it isn't mob rule either.  If I hurt your feelings and someone else did, tough, it isn't personal.  No harm meant.
> 
> As far as the ad spots and the money = extra pull, you can put me down for Anthony's 125x125 if he's not renewing it.


ironic much?


----------



## AnthonySmith (Sep 18, 2013)

nunim said:


> While I support this idea, did you really just threaten to pull your ads? lolz.


Not a threat, to be honest I was thinking of doing it anyway due to the direction this place is taking but I would have never started a thread about it being generally British and polite so I jumped on KuJoe's band wagon instead , some people live for provider bashing, there is a large swell of anti host venom starting to bubble under the surface in this place which is what started to make LEB/T annoying, it was not about progress or community it was about finding fault and making it stick, now LEB/T seems to be better than it was and I am simply saying that cannot be a coincidence.

I support curtis in setting this place up but for me personally it is starting to feel like a negative experience.


----------



## MartinD (Sep 18, 2013)

Well, Anthony, why not contribute in a positive manner?


----------



## blergh (Sep 18, 2013)

MartinD said:


> Well, Anthony, why not contribute in a positive manner?


It's always easier to be abitch about  it, just look at me!


----------



## AnthonySmith (Sep 18, 2013)

MartinD said:


> Well, Anthony, why not contribute in a positive manner?


Hey, I don't know what your issue is Martin, everything I have posted here outside this mad mans threads which you fully support it seems, has been completely positive, you seem to be all for the negativity too, allowing, promoting and joining in to it... when it serves you to do so obviously like missing PM's for offers you just don't like.

Well anyway with that sage advice from the admin I think that's my lot.


----------



## MartinD (Sep 18, 2013)

I have no problem, Anthony. However, you appear to be all gung-ho about stopping this madness yet you contribute when you can and stick your piece in every single thread. It's counter productive - "Hey, I hate these threads, why do we keep seeing them? I know, I'll post in said thread to tell people it's annoying me" - bump goes the thread.

I'm pretty sure you'll also find that I don't support those kind of threads which is why you never really see me posting in them in my capacity as a 'user'. If you would be so kind as to identify any posts where I have promoted this kind of behaviour I'll be sure to rectify them.

Lastly, if you've got an issue with how I've handled a PM or an offer thread... how about using your noggin and contacting me about it? Bringing up something like that in a thread like this.. well, you kind of prove my point, dontcha think?


----------



## AnthonySmith (Sep 18, 2013)

I am pretty sure you do love these threads actually, it really shows.


----------



## fisle (Sep 18, 2013)

why is everyone so cranky today


----------



## clarity (Sep 18, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> While ColoCrossing has zero involvement with vpsBoard (to my knowledge), they are receiving a lot of attention here, about 50% of the attention they get at LowEndTalk.com (a site that they own), this is both saddening for those of us paying for advertisement and for those who visit this forum to get away from LowEndTalk. A lot of us migrated here to get away from this BS. While I understand this is a more open, uncensored forum compared to LET, this should not be the LET dumping ground. Hopefully things will change in the future but if this continues to be ColoCrossing territory then there will be a 125x125 ad spot available soon (not that it will have any impact since there are so many companies lined up to order one, but it doesn't seem fair that ColoCrossing benefit so much from this site while I have to pay for a fraction of the ad space they get for free).
> 
> 
> Google: colocrossing site:vpsboard.com
> ...


@KuJoe,

I have been thinking the same thing. I am obviously not a provider, but I do like to hang out here to learn new things. LET used to be that place, but it slowly became infected with a type of cancer that consumed it. vpsBoard started out great, but it appears to have already been infected as well. I have been debating deleting my account here because there is so much petty nonsense and drama that occurs on a daily basis. People just lose sight of who they really are on forums.

To reiterate what @KuJoe was trying to say here, there are 6 different topics about ColoCrossing in The Pub section, and they are silly topics. Their SSL was reissued! Who cares? Most people that are on this forum don't like ColoCrossing. There is no need to show us every mistake they make or problem that they have. We know! If you do some quick Google searches, you will see the same thing. The thing to note here is that the threads aren't going to stop anyone. Most people are driven by price, and ColoCrossing is cheap. The people that choose them might get burned, but I believe they are aware that it might happen before they sign up.

When I came to vpsBoard, I thought that this place was going to be different. It was full of the good people from LET that helped build that place up to what it was before Chief (Joel)/ColoCrossing took over. I feel that this has taken a pretty drastic turn for the worse here. We are not constructive anymore to people. We bicker all the time about silly stuff. Why can't we just all get along? I just want to learn stuff and share things that I figured out with people that might think that it is interesting. If this place isn't going to be that or can't, I will have to take my thoughts elsewhere. It will not be a big loss for the community, but I would rather spend my time in a positive place. I am too old to deal with middle school/high school stuff anymore.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 18, 2013)

fisle said:


> why is everyone so cranky today


Full moon is tomorrow.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 18, 2013)

Well guys, I can have Buffalooed's posts and any other suppressed to a single massive, impossible to follow thread unless we can figure out some alternative. Open to suggestions on how to handle this. Never would have imagined there would be a call for this as I assumed these things were easy enough to avoid. But as I've mentioned in the past, this is your community as much as it is mine.

I understand where you're all coming from, though I figured an open platform to discuss almost anything without ruling with an iron fist outweighed the inconvenience of seeing things you didn't wish to see or grew tired of.

Ideas I've got include:


Merge everything into a single, massive topic. This keeps the forum clean from posts but also ensures that there is a long, impossible to follow discussion that is disorganized and almost useless.
Create 'Industry Gossip' or 'Industry Watch' forum or sun-forum, hidden from the 'View New Content' feature so you have to physically drag your mouse over the link on the index to browse there. This would keep discussion free and not suppressed while providing an easier method of ignoring these threads as opposed to simply scrolling past them.
Post topics and contribute to discussion that is relevant to your interest and ignore those that are not. This serves as a method of diluting the 'undesirable' content some of you have mentioned while also increasing the quality of vpsBoard for others.

Any other ideas? Open to suggestions.

EDIT: Sorry if this came off as cranky, 4 hour sleep and still in bed right now.


----------



## KuJoe (Sep 18, 2013)

To be 100% honest, having all of the negative CC information in a single location will benefit more people than a lot of random threads scattered about.

The main reason for this whole thread is that CC was being injected into real threads that had zero to do with CC in the first place which was ruining the content. I do not care about CC in the slightest, I have no interest in what they do or what they sell after the LEB/LET fiasco. So when I go to read a thread about a news article regarding a hosting company I know little about, the last thing I want is to find out the thread is really an anti-CC thread in disguise.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 18, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> So when I go to read a thread about a news article regarding a hosting company I know little about, the last thing I want is to find out the thread is really an anti-CC thread in disguise.


Which thread(s) in particular?

EDIT: The Iranian client thing?


----------



## blergh (Sep 18, 2013)

I suggest we have a fundraiser to help a certain person buy a shared hosting-plan and cc-conspiraciesandchemtrails.com.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 18, 2013)

Lots of responses to this thread but no one has answered my question on how they feel we should properly deal with this:



> I understand where you're all coming from, though I figured an open platform to discuss almost anything without ruling with an iron fist outweighed the inconvenience of seeing things you didn't wish to see or grew tired of.
> 
> Ideas I've got include:
> 
> ...


So how should we proceed from here?


----------



## drmike (Sep 18, 2013)

*"some people live for provider bashing"*

I have a life outside of babysitting the provider(s) who are doing stupid and the illegal.  It's fine that you don't care, just ignore.  Perhaps we need an ignore feature on here, topically, socially and personally...  Have your filter BUBBLE of reality. 

I compliment companies that get it and deliver quality products and experiences.  Claiming otherwise is disingenuous.

*"help a certain person buy a shared hosting-plan and cc-conspiraciesandchemtrails.com"*

Not very funny nor "positive" contribution.  Your comments might make sense if there wasn't ample truth to what gets posted about the troubled company at hand.

*"merge---  single, massive topic"*

This was done in the past here and folks complained.  It's unusable solution and I probably wouldn't waste my time piling on that heap.

*"Post topics and contribute to discussion that is relevant to your interest and ignore those that are not."*

That's a great rule, and what I've been getting at somewhat.  Certainly receptive to some of the complaints and moderation moving threads as necessary if they feel they are misplaced (i.e. Industry News example).

*'Industry Gossip' or 'Industry Watch' forum*

I think those sorts of new forums would be a bandaid fix.  Unsure if they'll work, but I suspect it will be an improvement and a stop-gap measure to ease some of the "complaining".  I am all for visibility being not apparent in the New Topics and other sort spot areas people are getting their view of the site from normally.


----------



## Lee (Sep 18, 2013)

To be honest I stopped visiting for a while too, every time I came around I saw a CC related post at the top or the same one as last week and it was getting boring, quite a few people mentioned it over G Chat as the reason they do not visit here any more either.

Yes I know, ignore it and look for something else or start a new topic but the thing is the CC thread appears back up top or a new one appears.  At least that is the perception amongst quite a few I know and perception often over rules the truth in the majority of cases.

So whilst in the grand scheme of this forum and all it's much more varied threads the CC ones always stand out as they keep getting brought back into the light.

At least over at LET you don't need to see these kind of discussion because of the honest, open moderation  B)

I am still trying to actually decide what VPSBoard is and who it's audience is.  Seems more provider oriented that user, but I don't visit here often to really see if that is the case.

But anyway, I do enjoy Buffalooed's posts, not because of the drama but because they more often than not have believability to them, having information to back up the claim or suspicion that the usual "I think" type claims.

Having said that, speaking from my own experience of this site, listening to others on G Chat and seeing replies here it seems quite a few people have the same views.  Personally I think an 'Industry Watch' area would be a good idea, and you need to log in to see it rather than it being public.

Now that I have visited again in the last couple of days I see a lot of good content but unfortunately it's not what I see first.

Ok, package compiled I can stop killing time now.


----------



## Lanarchy (Sep 18, 2013)

I vote for



> Create 'Industry Gossip' or 'Industry Watch' forum or sun-forum, hidden from the 'View New Content' feature so you have to physically drag your mouse over the link on the index to browse there. This would keep discussion free and not suppressed while providing an easier method of ignoring these threads as opposed to simply scrolling past them.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 18, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Lots of responses to this thread but no one has answered my question on how they feel we should properly deal with this:
> 
> So how should we proceed from here?


IMO - 'Sink' the existing threads, and give the benefit of the doubt that all of us that have been excessively taking the piss on CC are mature enough to realize that 1) the community is not benefitting from the posts, and 2) CC's in enough of a bind right now that they really don't need any more help ruining themselves.  Let's just chill, watch the show, and anything new/amusing can pretty easily be shared between interested parties with the handy "group PM" feature.


----------



## drmike (Sep 18, 2013)

Group PM feature?  What is that?

I see the privatizing of more content on here and limiting threads to logged in areas being apparent new addons.

How about others?


----------



## bauhaus (Sep 18, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Create 'Industry Gossip' or 'Industry Watch' forum or sun-forum, hidden from the 'View New Content' feature so you have to physically drag your mouse over the link on the index to browse there. This would keep discussion free and not suppressed while providing an easier method of ignoring these threads as opposed to simply scrolling past them.


I vote for this, too. But not hidden, just a subforum. Only the interested ones will go there.


----------



## Dylan (Sep 18, 2013)

Back when most people came over here from LET, I was pretty excited. I thought this would be a place to escape the negativity and bashing that had taken over LET... and at first it was.

But now? Now there's more drama and more negativity here than _on_ LET.

So I think vpsBoard as an organization needs to decide what it stands for and what it wants to be known as: a serious alternative to LET and a legitimate site in its own right, or a place where people go to circlejerk about how much LET and/or ColoCrossing sucks?

Because, honestly, you just can't have it both ways.

Well... you can, but not if you want this site to become successful as more than a place for disgruntled LET refugees.


----------



## tchen (Sep 18, 2013)

I'd leave it be from the admin side. Threads like those should exist, not for their content, but more for shedding light on individual posters/providers. I've come to use them as a way to separate more mature individuals from the rest.


As a community member, if you don't like them, just post asking them to tone it down like kujoe's OP. If they're too thick to take a hint, then it'll naturally escalate until a ban hammer falls. Unless of course they're professional trolling, in which case they'll dance on that edge of being annoying forever but short of any rule enforcement,


P.S. if it wasn't clear, I'm finding the constant CC mentions annoying.


----------



## AnthonySmith (Sep 19, 2013)

Just make a conspiracy circle jerk sub forum and sub group if people want to be in it they request access, the posts are hidden from main view, anyone from that group attempting to turn the other threads outside of that sub group/forum in to a CC pissing contest gets warned until banned.

Seems easy enough.

What is very apparent to me here is that plenty of people feel the same way and for everyone speaking up there are probably many others just silently nodding. the overwhelming consensus seems to be get rid of the anti CC/LEB crap from here and it will be a better place, 

CC Runs an completely legal and legitimate business as far as I can tell, none of the psychotic rants have ever been proof of anything illegal and it frankly it has fuck all to do with anyone how they choose to run their own business, if you don't like the idea of a business operating in ways you don't happen to agree with just don't use them.. simple.


----------



## fisle (Sep 19, 2013)

I don't understand why you have to browse the threads when the subject itself warns you what it's about.

It's not illegal to search for information or dig around. If it is, report it somewhere. I don't see why you want to prohibit that action completely because you don't like it. Just ignore it. No need to make subforums with request policy or ban or censoring threads.

I for one enjoy reading about ColoCrossing's questionable ethnics and similar. Hell, it's a VPS forum, CC has a lot of VPS providers inside their datacenters, why on earth shouldn't you be able to talk about stuff they do?

Don't like something? Don't give any attention to it. Just because you don't like something doesn't mean nobody else likes it.

This is the image I get in my head when I read this topic:


----------



## drmike (Sep 19, 2013)

There's this nice feature in IPB.

Up there on top right where your user name is, mouse over and find:

*Manage Ignore Prefs*

First thing I did, was check this:

"*Ignore all signatures when reading topics and personal messages*"

That gets rid of signature ad stuff that makes posts look and read horribly.  Maybe I'll think better of your posts if it isn't apparent every post that you are with that company....

Then, there is is this:

"*Add a new user to my list*"

With that you can block posts, signatures and private messages from any user.

Now I can live in my own self filtered limited view of vpsBoard.


----------



## threz (Sep 19, 2013)

Personally, I think that this thread highlights the underlying need for a clear and concise posting guideline/rules of the forum or other such document. 

For me, there are a couple of issues that were raised in this thread and I think that they can be cleared up pretty easily. 

I believe that the general "less moderated" approach that MannDude takes is appropriate, especially in deciding what _content_ to allow. This should be codified somewhere on the site, with a clear delineation of what is and what is not appropriate. 

I think that topics that are controversial or disagreeable in some way should definitely be allowed. Trying to silence those topics starts to create an echo-chamber of only like-minded posts, which is not conducive to real discussion and a safe place to express opinion. Topics that draw discussion should be encouraged.

Posts should only be removed if they blatantly go against whatever rules MannDude establishes (illegal, pornographic, blatant trolling, ad-homs, whatever). Other than a few things that have come close to ad-homs here, I don't really see any issues in this thread. People disagree, so what? 

The other issues I believe are because too many threads were created for the same topic. This should also be addressed by creating a rule, and describing clearly what the moderation policy is as a result.

MannDude, you asked earlier in this thread for some advice on what to do. I'll answer in a way that's probably more specific than you asked for. I don't expect you to follow exactly what I advise, but this is what I would do if I was in your shoes.

You've got a bit of a mess on your hands. For the mean time, I would leave the threads a lone. Don't lock them, move them or merge them. 

Develop your posting guidelines/rules. Post them in a transparent and public way. Don't ask the community to create them for you, but do listen to feedback. Include a rule that would address the situation at hand, which is to me an issue of too many threads on the same topic. 

Approach Buffaloed and let him know that you will, as a result of the posting guidelines, be locking _all_ the offending threads. Allow him an opportunity to create a limited number of threads that you believe appropriate. Let him organize and lead the discussion he wants instead of burying or merging the threads in a way that would kill the discussion.

Once the thread(s) are created, lock all the previous threads with a clear moderation message that points to the specific rules they broke and also link to the new appropriate discussion thread(s). 

I don't think that this community can currently sustain a forum that is dedicated to this type of topic. I think the forums the threads are in now are appropriate. 

This community is growing, and there will be some pains. You've got a mess on your hands and you've got to do something. Leaving it alone will result in more threads like this one, but burying the discussion will turn many people away. No matter what you do, some people won't be happy. Find a good balance, set clear rules and be transparent. By the way you handled the ad discussion, I trust that you'll do well here. 

The community needs some structure to grow properly. Put them in place before things become unweildly. Do it properly and you'll end up with a thriving, open and active community.

Edit: Cleared things up a bit.


----------



## KuJoe (Sep 19, 2013)

fisle said:


> I don't understand why you have to browse the threads when the subject itself warns you what it's about.


And what about the threads that have nothing to do with CC and when you click on them you find out they are CC threads?

I started this thread in response to this type of activity. I was able to avoid the CC/LEB/LET threads easily enough, but when they get injected into completely unrelated threads it becomes impossible to avoid.


----------



## jarland (Sep 19, 2013)

I think it's time we start seeing other people. It's just that all we do now is fight. Everything I do annoys you, everything you do annoys me. Maybe we're still together because we remember the good times, but maybe we're too stubborn to see that those have been in the past for a while now.


I just think we need a break. It's not you, it's me.


Sincerely,


What I think some people should be saying to the internet.


----------



## drmike (Sep 19, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> And what about the threads that have nothing to do with CC and when you click on them you find out they are CC threads?


You do realize topics routinely start as a subject in mind and later other companies often get injected.     I just did both in one post.  Would it have been less impactful to you if I mentioned the multitude of other LowEnd hive companies engaging in the same conduct instead of that company?  Do I need to give more love to the other misdoers?



jarland said:


> Everything I do annoys you, everything you do annoys me.


This is true for some folks.  Frankly I don't care if folks annoy or are annoyed.  I am not here for popularity contest or modern fake politeness.   People can characterize what I write as foil wrapped lunacy all they want. Folks would still be over THERE being dupes.   "No CC doesn't own those sites".  Now all you can say about the situation and revelations is that some people even when buried by reality will deny it.



> What I think some people should be saying to the internet.


What we should be saying on/to the internet is whatever the bully pulpit dictates and down moderation points allow to still be visible.   That's the model.  We just don't have that on vpsBoard.  Maybe there is an IPB plugin for it?


----------



## sleddog (Sep 19, 2013)

Well I wrote a thoughtful reply to this thread, but it seems to have disappeared.

TL;DR: vpsBoard has become the acknowleged CC-hate board.There is a clique that thrives on this, for the rest of us it's just rubbish.


----------



## jarland (Sep 19, 2013)

sleddog said:


> Well I wrote a thoughtful reply to this thread, but it seems to have disappeared.
> 
> 
> TL;DR: vpsBoard has become the acknowleged CC-hate board.There is a clique that thrives on this, for the rest of us it's just rubbish.


"This just proves that you don't know what I like or what I like to do, which is to tell you what to do." -Meatwad


----------



## sleddog (Sep 19, 2013)

jarland said:


> "This just proves that you don't know what I like or what I like to do, which is to tell you what to do." -Meatwad


So you're a member of the clique.

Congrats, enjoy. Seriously.


----------



## drmike (Sep 19, 2013)

Like I said to others @sleddog, feel free to lead by example.   Start some posts.


----------



## jarland (Sep 19, 2013)

sleddog said:


> So you're a member of the clique.
> 
> 
> Congrats, enjoy. Seriously.


There's a clique for people who randomly inject aqua teen quotes? Link to signup form.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 19, 2013)

sleddog said:


> Well I wrote a thoughtful reply to this thread, but it seems to have disappeared.
> 
> TL;DR: vpsBoard has become the acknowleged CC-hate board.There is a clique that thrives on this, for the rest of us it's just rubbish.


We've not removed anything from this thread. And the vpsBoard staff doesnt 'delete' anything anyway, we 'hide' stuff from public view when needed. (Though nothing has been 'hidden' either).

Just FYI.


----------



## sleddog (Sep 19, 2013)

jarland said:


> There's a clique for people who randomly inject aqua teen quotes? Link to signup form.


OK, maybe I misunderstood you; I'm old and feeble and have no idea wtf an aqua teen is


----------



## sleddog (Sep 19, 2013)

MannDude said:


> We've not removed anything from this thread. And the vpsBoard staff doesnt 'delete' anything anyway, we 'hide' stuff from public view when needed. (Though nothing has been 'hidden' either).
> 
> Just FYI.


Don't be so defensive... I didn't say you deleted anything, I just said it "disappeared".

I typed, I clicked "Post", the page reloaded and my post was nowhere to be seen.


----------



## drmike (Sep 19, 2013)

I thought I was the one with the foil hat collection  opcorn:

Paging the NSA, sleddog would like his post back.  Please retrieve from the archive and send it to his top secret email.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 19, 2013)

sleddog said:


> Don't be so defensive... I didn't say you deleted anything, I just said it "disappeared".
> 
> I typed, I clicked "Post", the page reloaded and my post was nowhere to be seen.


The same has happened to me a few times.  Typically in time when I'm noticing routing irregularities.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 19, 2013)

sleddog said:


> Don't be so defensive... I didn't say you deleted anything, I just said it "disappeared".
> 
> I typed, I clicked "Post", the page reloaded and my post was nowhere to be seen.


I wasn't offended, sorry if I came off as defensive. I just wanted to respond to that to make it clear, that's all 

For everyone else, I've read every response. Just waiting for more opinions before we proceed with anything.


----------



## sleddog (Sep 19, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> I thought I was the one with the foil hat collection  opcorn:
> 
> Paging the NSA, sleddog would like his post back.  Please retrieve from the archive and send it to his top secret email.


Not sure what this post was intended to achieve. Reported for abuse.


----------



## drmike (Sep 19, 2013)

Well, the internet ate your post.   The internet forgets nothing.  Thus the retrieval request.


----------



## drmike (Sep 19, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> The same has happened to me a few times.  Typically in time when I'm noticing routing irregularities.


Any idea of where the routing irregularities are?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 19, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Any idea of where the routing irregularities are?


Oh, it's my local ISP.  More specifically, Coke's horrid network setup.


----------



## jarland (Sep 19, 2013)

If it's routine, can it be irregular?


----------



## Shados (Sep 19, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> The same has happened to me a few times.  Typically in time when I'm noticing routing irregularities.


Me too. This is why I like using a browser where I can just hit the back button and have any form state still be as it was.


----------



## drmike (Sep 19, 2013)

^--- I agree @Shados.   I find myself using notepad equivalents to write responses more and more, just in case.  Doubles are preservation for records of posts too.


----------



## AnthonySmith (Sep 20, 2013)

Well the more I read this thread the more I am finding myself back in the land of reality.

I think the best way to move on from this is to simply understand some people just don't care what others think, obviously we have 2 very separate camps here:

1) Those who love the drama, they come here for it and thrive on it and really don't care who it annoys, they are here because of the general subject matter but more so for the drama attached to that.

2) those that love the community with out the *obsessive* drama but can cope with some of it in moderation but are generally here due to an interest and actually do care what other people think or feel and do make an effort when possible not to annoy people.

The sad fact is these different types of people can never really co exist in a place without firm guidelines. it is not that either of us set out to annoy the other we are just different, and that is fine.

So I will just back out of this now like it never happened, if it continues to annoy me and I keep seeing threads about ducks being CC'ed then I will just deal with it as I need to.

My none thoughtful way of saying the above which I know the camp 2 people will get:

I think its a bit like those annoying fuckers that make loads of noise in public and don't give a shit how annoying they are, they could never understand that the 30 people in the same room as them wish them dead and almost feel a sadness at the complete ignorance on display.


----------



## Reece-DM (Sep 20, 2013)

I've been reading over the whole CC fiasco. At first of course its interesting to know whos lurking behind those companies which are pulling the industry into self-destruct mode with crazy deals. Now its getting boring, nothing has been 100% yes theres this person and that person working here and with that guy but nothing is coming off t it's just Buffalooed fulling the fire so to speak

Now I have a question?.. Who is Buffalooed? I'm sure many people are thinking it themselves, but who is this guy? No offence at Buffalooed but it is indeed a little suspicious that you'e got a ton of hate for CC with the intent to make them fail miserably.. I've even witnessed you proposing for someone to DDOS them.

As said I enjoyed the threads you posted but with that it is indeed bringing negativity to VPSBoard and it's getting old now.


----------



## Lanarchy (Sep 20, 2013)

There's a lot of overly-complicated solutions and bitching in this thread. CC is a provider, has a large market share, and thusly will always be mentioned.

I think we do need a forum for Providers and Provider News. And possibly a rumors forum as well for non-confirmed news.

CC threads will always pop up, nothing we can do about it. But no need to ban all CC location-based VPS offers, ban all CC threads... etc. That's un-necessary censorship.

With multiple threads, we'll just have to rely on the moderators to merge the duplicate threads. I can easily avoid the CC discussions by just not opening the thread. No need to go over-the-top.


----------



## drmike (Sep 20, 2013)

AnthonySmith said:


> I think the best way to move on from this is to simply understand some people just don't care what others think, obviously we have 2 very separate camps here:


There are way more than 2 camps.  Oversimplification.



> they could never understand that the 30 people in the same room as them wish them dead


A. This isn't a room.

B. You are only in the same thread because 95%+ of the time you clicked into such willingly, fully aware of topic of the content.

C. Having homicidal thoughts isn't healthy.  They have meds for that 'issue'.

All of these points = same compulsion you allege with the topic company at hand.



> you'e got a ton of hate for CC with the intent to make them fail miserably.


I could be employee #5 they fired, I could be a suitor shunned by Linda, I could be the neighbor who didn't want them operating next door,  I could be a customer...  

Problem is, I've been on the job and on top of the issue.   Can you say truthfully, that the info outed isn't factual?

When other 'business owners' support them/their antics, it makes me wonder what sort of business YOU are operating.



> I've even witnessed you proposing for someone to DDOS them


I said it would be a shame if someone did that.  Did I say here is $5 do it, no I didn't.  

What kind of fools hide behind Cloudflare and keep the services at the same IPs they were prior many months ago?


----------



## AnthonySmith (Sep 21, 2013)

I stand by my points, all of which you missed. and everyone here belongs to one camp or another, its not over simplified at all.

CC have done nothing illegal, you have proved nothing but the fact you hate them and are grasping at straws, nothing more.

Leave them alone and play nice


----------



## drmike (Sep 21, 2013)

AnthonySmith said:


> I stand by my points, all of which you missed. and everyone here belongs to one camp or another, its not over simplified at all.


Is this your new compulsion?  

Seems like you must have things your way -- a 2 dimensional pissing fit of A vs. B.  Point is, if you believe everyone is in the pro or anti camp think again.  Vast majority of people couldn't give a bucket load of manure either way.



> CC have done nothing illegal, you have proved nothing but the fact you hate them and are grasping at straws, nothing more.


Is this the litmus test?   Thou shall not speak vile of a company until the time in space where they are criminally prosecuted successfully?  (i.e. long after they've misbehaved)

While it isn't obviously illegal to someone like you, a good bit of what they have done is deceptive and false advertising.  Intentional distortions to make themselves appear larger than they are and more legitimate than they are.  Then you have that silencing critics on their ill gotten sites for a year or more.

Hate is a pretty strong word.  Just like your use of kill/murder earlier.  I dislike their dishonesty, I find it reprehensible and others do too --- paying end customers.


----------



## AnthonySmith (Sep 23, 2013)

I have just seen you turn other threads to CC/CVPS, its just sad dude, Personally it seems like you must have things your own way, perhaps we are to similar to get along..

Again they have done NOTHING illegal unless proven other wise, which you have not, I am not the law, what I find legal is not by any means a definition of legal, companies doing what companies do... get over it.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 23, 2013)

AnthonySmith said:


> I have just seen you turn other threads to CC/CVPS, its just sad dude, Personally it seems like you must have things your own way, perhaps we are to similar to get along..
> 
> Again they have done NOTHING illegal unless proven other wise, which you have not, I am not the law, what I find legal is not by any means a definition of legal, companies doing what companies do... get over it.


What thread? We do have a -report- feature, which is meant to be used for things like this.

Please use this feature to report threads you wish us to look into. It allows you to leave a comment and tell us why you're reporting it.


----------



## AnthonySmith (Sep 24, 2013)

Actually it is one you changed the topic on and asked him to stop it I see. Good Job


----------



## ZekeServers (Sep 25, 2013)

Nick_A said:


> Let's implement a filter that changes ColoCrossing to Voldemort and call it a day.


I instantly loved this post!!!!! Lmao


----------



## Nick_A (Sep 25, 2013)

Just trying to be pragmatic here.


----------



## concerto49 (Sep 25, 2013)

Is the dividing line legality? Is that why we have lawyers? What counts as being legal? Shady business practices aren't illegal nor are poor services.


Though I agree we need to stop ccing everything. It's free advertising for them, which just makes it worse.


----------



## RyanD (Sep 25, 2013)

is this thread still going?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 25, 2013)

The fact that this thread made it to five pages tells me it's all opinions and no solutions.  FFS people, let it go - on both sides.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 25, 2013)

Think it's time for a lock. :lock:


----------



## KuJoe (Sep 25, 2013)

I think this has been the longest running thread I've started. I'm saddened by this.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 26, 2013)

Woops, forgot to lock after my last response.


----------

